# Workshop layout



## digger (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in the process of finishing my shop. The electrician is coming tomorrow and I'm trying to finalize tool placement and air cleaner placement.
I was thinking of putting the air-cleaner over out-feed table, not sure where exhaust should be located. Any and all suggestions are welcome. I've never actually used this area before, so its a complete learning curve. For now, I'm using a Delta 50-760, that will be wheeled from tool to tool. Everything right now is on casters.
I'm planning on storage under miter saw bench.
Around workbench, I'd like to hang hand tools , storage for screws, etc.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

One thing that is helpful is to have your joiner and mitersaw near where you bring the wood in the shop. That way you can run it through the jointer and cut it to size without banging up your shop carrying it to the tools. I like to keep my messiest tools, jointer and lathe, next to the garage door so I can open it up and take them outside to work on nice days or to sweep shavings outside. I don't know if your drawing is a garage or not, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe this will be a hlepful tool for visualizing things better.

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx

EDIT: The picture of your shop layout did not show up for me on my work computer right away, looks like you're set for that.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

digger,

What's your ceiling height? If you have 8' or 9' ceilings, keep in mind of handling longer pieces of lumber so you're not banging your air cleaner. It looks like over your outfeed table may be a good place since that is pretty centrally located. With having your tools on casters and your dust collector too, then you will have the flexiblity to move things around after you have been in your shop for a while and had a chance to build a few things. I like your lay-out, but only you will be able to tell if it's comfortable to work in. A lot will have to do with the type projects you are building, what type lumber you work with, how you like to process your lumber, etc. Looks good from here. Good luck and enjoy your new shop


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been placing my air cleaner over my outfeed tables. My new shop (I am currently working on and wired a few weeks ago) will again have the air cleaner above the outfeed table. I think it works good there and like someone else mentioned I find it being over a tool or table helps me keep from banging it walking around with boards.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I use the same Delta dust collector, and it has sufficient suction to draw across your shop, assuming 4" pvc runs. I have my heaviest chip-makers close to the unit, which is tucked into one corner. The TS & Miter Saw do not generate heavy particulate - it's mostly fine dust; whereas the planer, Jointer, and Router Table will send large volumes to the DC. With some planing to keep the DC runs short, and a small investment in Home Depot Sewer & Drain 4" pvc, you can have an effective dust collection system - I use the Oneida Super Dust Deputy to separate the chips from the dust, and only the fine dust gets to my filter cartridge (this makes the Delta more efficient, as well.

The answer to your questions, on placement of the Air Clearner, hinges on the amount of dust captured at the source; which is why I started with the main DC comments. Your TS will generate significant airborne material unless you have a vacuum attachment to a blade guard (very few people have this). Also, your bench area - handheld routing, sanding (unless you have newer model Bosch or Festool equipment which have excellent at-source dust collection) will also generate significant dust.
MJCD


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Air cleaners are usually placed with the back against a wall and collects dust from the sides and exhausts out from the wall. Think of a "T" with the inlets at left and right and the outlet at the stem of the T. This is to enhance the air circulation pattern. The exhaust from the air cleaner should extend out as far as possible for air circulation. I think I would place the air cleaner. back against the wall and above the miter saw and duct the exhaust past the table saw. Regardless of where you end up with your optimum layout, you should have outlets located at least 6' apart. You can never have too many outlets. If you have or anticipate any 220 V tools, you should have at least one 220 outlet.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

You're likely going to want to put your workbench on the right there by the windows. Can't beat natural light while you're working. Take it from someone who has to wear a headlamp while working because the window is on the other side of the garage…

Rich


----------



## digger (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. This is a basement work area. My ceilings are very short, a little over 7' to the bottom of the joists.
As of now, I need 2, 220's, still deciding if I want to put one in ceiling.


----------

